# [RISOLTO]installazione emesene 1.5.1

## KinG-InFeT

allora problemino ho controllato qui

https://bugs.gentoo.org/211174

e vedo che ci sono problemi e ho seguito questa guida

http://www.linuxtutorial.it/installare-emesene-su-gentoo/

ma davvero non riesco a installarlo...

qualche info?

----------

## canduc17

Usa l'overlay Sunrise...lì trovi l'ebuild di emesene 1.5.1 e lo installi senza intoppi...

Se non sai di cosa sto parlando leggi qui.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

non capisco a cosa mi serve tutto quello per installare un'applicazione :S

----------

## Scen

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Se non sai di cosa sto parlando leggi qui.

 

Siccome KinG-InFeT si è lamentato della sua scarsa conoscenza dell'inglese, meglio passargli il link della traduzione italiana di tale documento  :Rolling Eyes: 

[sfogo]

ma lo fate apposta a linkare 9 volte su 10 la documentazione in inglese, anche quando c'è la traduzione italiana disponibile?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/sfogo]

----------

## canduc17

Allora copiati l'ebuild dall'overlay, mettitelo nella tua directory ed installalo come un ebuild di terze parti...ma è meno gestibile.

Sorry Scen, non volevo sminuire il tuo impegno come traduttore, ho fatto il post in fretta...chiedo venia...

----------

## Scen

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> non capisco a cosa mi serve tutto quello per installare un'applicazione :S

 

Gli overlay, in Gentoo, servono per accedere a pacchetti non presenti nell'albero di Portage ufficiale. Come ti ha scritto canduc17, potresti anche gestirtene uno tuo personale in locale, ma ti consiglio di farci un pensierino solamente quando comincerai ad ingranare con Gentoo.

@canduc17: perdona lo sfogo, non era diretto direttamente e solo a te, è che ogni volta che vedo un /doc/en/ o /proj/en/ mi rosica il didietro   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

grazie scen per la guida in ITA e vorrei una delucidazione:

una volta installato layman basta che installo emesene facendo

```
layman -a emesene
```

? oppure dovrei eseguire cose diverse?

----------

## canduc17

No, "layman -a" ti serve per aggiungere un overlay: immaginati un altro strato di ebuild da sovrapporre a quelli ufficiali del portage tree.

Devi dare prima un "layman -a sunrise".

Poi fai "emerge -pv emesene" e portage ti dirà che l'ebuild lo va a pigliare non da tree ufficiale, ma dall'overlay sunrise.

A quel punto togli la p e con un bell' "emerge -v emesene" lo installi che è un piacere...

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora io ho fatto un 

```
layman -L
```

e mi è uscita la lista di ciò che già ho e ho controllato se avevo il sunrise ed infatti eccolo

```
* sunrise                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/sunrise/reviewed/   )

```

la cosa che non capisco e il perche mi sono usciti tutti con il * rosso e solo 1 o 2 sono verdi cosa significa?

infatti quando volevo aggiungere sunrise con

```
layman -a sunrise
```

mi usciva ils eguente messaggio

```
gentoo ~ # layman -a sunrise

* Failed to add overlay "sunrise".

* Error was: Binary /usr/bin/svn seems to be missing! Overlay type "svn" not supported. Did you emerge dev-util/subversion?

```

il problema e che facendo 

```
emerge -pv emesene
```

mi esce ils eguente errore

```
[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf' in /etc/make.conf

```

ma io ho fatto

```
 echo "source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

```

siccome ho la versione 1.2.3 ma mi da comunque l'errore perche?

ps: il file in questione mi da come inesistente pur facendo il comando

```
echo PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"\" > /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

mi da come inesistente il file make.conf :S

----------

## canduc17

Il problema è che non hai ancora installato l'overlay sunrise.

Per farlo devi prima installare Subversion.

Abilita la flag subversion in layman e reinstallalo, vedrai che se lo tira dietro da solo.

Dopo vedrai sunrise con l'asterisco verde e allora riuscirai ad installarlo.

Alla fine potrai installare emesene.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si ma ogni cosa che vorrei installare non melo fa installare ecco cosa mi esce sia se lo vorrei installare con layman ed emerge

```
gentoo ~ # layman -a subversion

* Overlay "subversion" does not exist!

gentoo ~ # emerge subversion

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf' in /etc/make.conf

```

cosa posso fare?

----------

## canduc17

Allora, prima cosa: layman non installa i programmi! Non puoi sostituire il comando ad emerge sperando che funzioni.

Layman è un programma che gestisce gli overlay.

Detto questo, abilita la flag subversion per il software layman, così:

```
echo "app-portage/layman subversion" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Questo comando inserisce la stringa "app-portage/layman subversion" in fondo al file /etc/portage/package.use, in modo che quando ricompili layman, portage sa che deve compilarlo con l'abilitazione a subversion.

Ora quindi dai un bel

```
emerge layman
```

Adesso fai layman -L e vedrai che sunrise ha il pallocchio verde.

Quindi aggiungilo:

```
layman -a sunrise
```

Cambia la stringa in make.conf, che è sbagliata: non 

```
source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

ma

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

Se hai dei dubbi sul percorso naviga tra queste due directory e troverai nell'uno o nell'altro una directory "sunrise".

Installa emesene con

```
emerge emesene
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco il problema e che qualsiasi cosa emergo mi esce

```
[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf' in /etc/make.conf

```

e non capisco il perchè...forse e perche ho avviato prima questo

```
# echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf
```

e poi quello giusto

```
# echo "source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf
```

nella fase di installazione di layman dopo averlo installato tramite emerge :S

il problema e che non so come risolvere   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## noice

```
nano /etc/make.conf
```

e rimuovi la riga errata

----------

## Scen

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> il problema e che non so come risolvere  

 

Perdona il sarcasmo ma...

 *http://www.kinginfet.net/about_me/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come distro linux ho usato Slackware, BackTrack, Kubuntu, ed in fine uso il classico Ubuntu con FluxBox.
> 
> 

 

... e non sai modificare manualmente un file di testo, in sto caso /etc/make.conf ?

Ripeto quando scritto in precedenza: ho la netta sensazione che tu non ti stia sforzando praticamente per niente a CAPIRE i messaggi che ti vengono scritti sullo schermo, e che tu non legga, o legga distrattamente, la documentazione che ti viene linkata.

Non puoi pretendere che ti funzioni tutto subito, se fai le cose a casaccio senza ragionare: molte volte si impara sbattendoci la testa più e più volte sui problemi in cui si incappa, senza chiedere subito aiuto per ogni minima cavolata!

Chiudo qui, io passo la palla completamente e definitivamente agli altri utenti generosi e pazienti del forum  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

scen hai ragione ma mi devi perdonare io saprei anche fare da me ma ho paura poi di perdere tutto il lavoro fatto fino ed ora e combinare guai per questo chiedo in ogni cosa ma per questo chiedo scusa a tutti cercherò in futuro di risolvere le cose a modo mio(anche se in questo caso non sapevo neache cosa fosse layman e a cosa serviva) per il resto devo abituarmi a gentoo è bellissima ma non è per niente facile anzi non ha paragoni manco con slackware quindi dovrò studiarmelo per bene...detto questo torno al problema che:

anche modificando il benedetto make.conf mi da lo stesso errore   :Evil or Very Mad:  ecco il make.conf

```
## These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="gnome gtk -kde -qt3 -qt4 dvd alsa cdr hal dbus X branding"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

#dovrebbe essere guesta la stringa

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

e cambiandola comunque non mi emerge layman

----------

## noice

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

questa dovrebbe andare bene

----------

## canduc17

Cancella l'ultima stringa del make.conf e dai 

```
emerge layman
```

Ora aggiungi QUESTA stringa al make.conf

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

Non la tua di prima ma QUESTA QUA SOPRA!!!

Se segui i passi che ti ho descritto sopra non puoi sbagliare...

E posta un problema alla volta, nell'ordine devi:inserire la use flag subversion in package.use (vedi sopra)riemergere layman (vedi sopra)aggiungere sunrise (vedi sopra)installare emeseneSe ti blocchi ad uno di questi punti fermati lì, non cercare di andare avanti a caso...

La stringa giusta è quella postata anche da noice.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco allora mi blocco al punto 2 quando devo riemergere layman

```

gentoo ~ # nano /etc/make.conf

gentoo ~ # echo "app-portage/layman subversion" >> /etc/portage/package.use

gentoo ~ # emerge layman

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf' in /etc/make.conf

```

ecco sempre lo stesso ma non capisco il perche, nel make.conf ho inserito i source tuoi e comunque mi da l'errore.....

EDIT: FERMA FERMA ho lanciato il comando layman -L e mi è uscita la lista e tutte le Subversion compresa sunrise mi è con il * verde ora vado avanti e ti farò sapere

----------

## Onip

e soprattutto leggi. Alla fine dell'emerge di layman viene scritto esattamente come configurarlo ( la riga in make.conf ).

----------

## canduc17

Sì', ma ti ho scritto sopra che prima devi cancellare quella stringa.

Quella stringa funziona quando layman ce l'hai già installato!

E' lei che dice a portage di considerare anche sunrise, oltre al portage tree, ma ci pensiamo dopo.

Cancella quella riga dal make.conf e riemergi layman.

Funge? Se sì dopo aggiungi quella riga al make.conf.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si l'ho fatto ora sto aggiungendo sunrise in questo modo

```
gentoo ~ # layman -a sunrise

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/reviewed//" "/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise""...

```

e ora sto aspettando :S

----------

## canduc17

Chi la dura la vince...devi appassionarti un po' di più alla documentazione, però   :Wink: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

hai ragione ma tutti questi comandi prima non li conoscevo neanche echo " ecc... quindi è tutto nuovo per me ma è bellissimo almeno imparo davvero un'ambiente linux per ora vediamo come va a finire questo processo e se finalmente riesco ad installare emesene xd xd vi terrò aggiornati ^_^

----------

## KinG-InFeT

problemino (scusate il doppio post) mi da che il pacchetto è mascherato allora ho cercato e ho trovato questo

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FAQ.3.html

ora anche con la variabile settata nono melo fa installare perche?

speriamo sia l'ultimo intoppo

ecco l'output che mi da in emerge emesene

```
gentoo ~ # emerge emesene

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/emesene" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/emesene-1.5.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

gentoo ~ # 

```

----------

## ciro64

```
# cat /etc/make.conf

# grep emesene /etc/portage/package.keywords

# grep emesene /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Prova a leggere anche  questa guida.

(ovvero, comincerei ad inserire pacchetti ~x86 non modificando la variabile ACCEPT_KEYWORDS presente in /etc/make.conf; altrimenti, nel caso di un aggiornamento completo (emerge -DNu world) passreesti alla branch "~x86" considerata "unstable").

(se mi sono espresso in modo non molto preciso o incorretto... prego correggermi  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora dovrei utilizzare questa parte di guida

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-hppa.xml?part=3&chap=3#doc_chap3

ed aggiungere la stringa al file /etc/portage/package.unmask

il problema quale stringa?

ora ecco il cat del make.conf

```
gentoo ~ # cat /etc/make.conf 

## These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="gnome gtk -kde -qt3 -qt4 dvd alsa cdr hal dbus X branding"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

ora i comandi grep che nel primo caso non mi da alcun output nel secondo il file non melo trova proprio

```
gentoo ~ # grep emesene /etc/portage/package.unmask

grep: /etc/portage/package.unmask: No such file or directory

```

che fare?

----------

## ciro64

Ok;

prova

```
# echo "=net-im/emesene-1.5.1 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# touch /etc/portage/package.unmask

# echo "=net-im/emesene-1.5.1" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok tutto ok l'ho installato grazie a tutto (ora però non si avvia -.- vabhè aprirò un nuovo topic e posterò il problema)

per ora tutto ok emesene installed  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canduc17

Fai quello che ti dice portage: riferisciti all'handbook.

La faq che hai letto te, anche se è corretta è vecchia come il cucco: in alto a destra dice "30 aprile 2003".

Riferisciti sempre all'handbook che trovi qui.

E a tutta la documentazione ufficiale, che invece trovi elencata qui.

Tutto il resto prendilo con le pinze.

----------

